# Most overrated titles?



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2009)

Post what you think are the most overrated titles/series.

1) Chrono Trigger: I've been playing it recently and I just find it to be boring and the combat to be unorganized and sloppy
2) Megaman: Anything past the originals. It seems like it has become less about gameplay and more about tagging the name "Megaman" along with some anime-stuffed box art so that the fanboys will gobble it up.
3) Metroid: I thought the GBA titles were pretty good, but the 3D games are mediocore and Super Metroid ain't all that great.
4) TWEWY: It's good, don't get me wrong, but definately not even close to the best RPG game ever made.


----------



## Law (Jul 24, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Post what you think are the most overrated titles/series.
> 
> 1) Chrono Trigger: I've been playing it recently and I just find it to be boring and the combat to be unorganized and sloppy
> 2) Megaman: Anything past the originals. It seems like it has become less about gameplay and more about tagging the name "Megaman" along with some anime-stuffed box art so that the fanboys will gobble it up.
> ...



Download the Super Metroid hack "Super Metroid Redesign". Much better.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 24, 2009)

The only good metroid was snes super metroid, I despise the 3d metroid they make my eyes hurt, I'll try to play the lastest one for the wii, when i get a chance. Same goes for the 3d castlevania games, they make me want to vomit, they should have did a lot better job. If they cant get it right we have to, some fan based shit should emerge sooner or later.

I also think smash brothers brawls is overated too.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 24, 2009)

First person to say the Mother series gets a beating! /offtopic
I'd have to say all the Pokemon games. They're good, but they're all practically the same game, and they always have two versions that are exactly the same game with really insignificant changes. 

I never really enjoyed Metroid games, either.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 24, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Super Metroid ain't all that great.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 24, 2009)

Most of the newer Final Fantasy games, including Final Fantasy 7. The older ones were good for their time, I just don't see what's so good about the newer ones.

And Super Metroid was awesome!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 24, 2009)

Castlevania, the old ones were the best, the ones on N64 were good, the GBA ones were alright, the DS ones are ok, and the PS2 ones just suck.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 24, 2009)

I get all these rts, rpg's all mixed up rpg is real-person-???????

I sooo want to play super metroid

I never knew people couldn't enjoy metroid...just never met a person that didnt like it...


----------



## Elritha (Jul 24, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Castlevania, the old ones were the best, the ones on N64 were good, the GBA ones were alright, the DS ones are ok, and the PS2 ones just suck.



Most people would say the N64 ones were the worst, though I liked them also. I do find the DS ones better. The fighting game for the Wii... I just won't get into that one.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 24, 2009)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 24, 2009)

3D Zelda games get on my nerves. I've always been more partial to GBA Zelda games.

I don't exactly hate Mario Kart Double Dash, but I really disliked the game when it was getting more appraise than F-Zero GX. That really got on my nerves.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 24, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Most of the newer Final Fantasy games, including *Final Fantasy 7*. The older ones were good for their time, I just don't see what's so good about the newer ones.
> 
> And Super Metroid was awesome!



Oh god, FF7 Is extremelly overrated really! I don't get what's that nice about it...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 24, 2009)

Halo - it's probably the most boring, half assed and mediocre shooter ever created. Any game that provides aim assisting because of shitty dual analog design is instantly garbage as it takes away from the skill of the game. Keyboard + mouse FPS's FTW!

God of War - honestly, I don't understand what is so great about that franchise, it's lame button mashing, to me it's about as shitty as Prince of Persia and Assassins Creed

Wii Sports - what a bunch of simplistic bollocks, Nintendo seriously needs to be kicked in the bag for that shit, it's just atrocious

WarCraft 3 - I own WarCraft 3 and have played through it a few times, former WoW player as well and I found that more enjoyable on so many levels. Yes, the WarCraft series has an excellent storyline, but WC3 is just completely dumb, the voice acting and the way the story is presented is just garbage, the characters lack all the badass attitudes and emotions that you see playing through WoW, especially in the Lich King expansion where the cinematics are actually cool and worth watching.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 to FF7


----------



## NightKry (Jul 24, 2009)

Most all the FF games... But square does make nice character designs, I have to give them that.
I prefer Tales game to FF games... 


Chrono Trigger as well. That or the DS release was overhyped.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 24, 2009)

NightKry said:
			
		

> Most all the FF games... But square does make nice character designs, I have to give them that.
> I prefer Tales game to FF games...
> 
> 
> Chrono Trigger as well. That or the DS release was overhyped.


Sure, if you like anorexic metrosexual male characters cause thats all Square does now


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 24, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7+
Halo
GTA3 & 4 (Yeah, I said it. Probably one of the most formulaic games ever made.)
TF2 (Not nearly as fun as TFC for me.)
MGS 2+ (More formulaic shit.)


----------



## emupaul (Jul 24, 2009)

Motral Kombat Armageddon.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo - utter bollocks

Metroid - utter bollocks

PES - I'm a FIFA man, never got on with it

[edit]
Oh yeah, can't forget Tekken - complete and uter bolllocks


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 25, 2009)

Street Fighter After Alpha 2
Halo
FF 7, X, X-2, and 11 (7 is just plain overrated, X-2 was overhyped but turned out terrible, and I don't see anything great with 11)
Armored Core (Japan only)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 25, 2009)

The only overrated titles I can think of is Megaman, Sonic, Halo, and FF7!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo
FF7
Monster Hunter
TWEWY


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 25, 2009)

halo is prety over rated.... some people played it for a long time then figured out it was gay...I thought it was gay the first time I played it


----------



## emupaul (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> halo is prety over rated.... some people played it for a long time then figured out it was gay...I thought it was gay the first time I played it



same here.


----------



## interdpth (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo, all the way.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 25, 2009)

i will add smash brothers to the list oO

every smash brothers after the first one sucked completely -.-V


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 25, 2009)

only noobs like halo


----------



## Prophet (Jul 25, 2009)

Pokemon. Excluding the very first one. Talk about resting on your laurels, the developers keep churning out the same game with minor variations and people keep rushing out to buy it.

Side note: Is FF7 archaic and dated? Yes. Overrated however? No. If you were lucky enough to play it when it first came out, you immediately realized that you were playing a game that would raise the bar for every rpg that would follow. FF7 is to rpgs, what Mario 64 is to platformers.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 25, 2009)

Guitar Hero
Rock Band
Viva Pinata
WOW


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Pokemon. Excluding the very first one. Talk about resting on your laurels, the developers keep churning out the same game with minor variations and people keep rushing out to buy it.
> 
> Side note: Is FF7 archaic and dated? Yes. Overrated however? No. If you were lucky enough to play it when it first came out, you immediately realized that you were playing a game that would raise the bar for every rpg that would follow. FF7 is to rpgs, what Mario 64 is to platformers.



SM64 is definately not as monumental to platformers as Super Mario Bros. (the game that essentially started platformers and their popularity), Super Mario Bros. 3 (which really just refined it and shaped modern platformer set-up), and Super Mario World (which I like more than SMB3, and it has Yoshi). 

As for Pokemon, I can see why people wouldn't like the 3rd and 4th Gen ones (although I did), but how can you hate Gold and Silver? They took what made the first ones iconic, made the graphics not suck so much (have you seen Charizard in Pokemon R/B?), and practically doubled the adventure and playability. Many people would say Gold and Silver are the greatest Pokemon games ever made. 

As for Final Fantasy, maybe I'm just set in my roots on RPG games, but it's just not me. I did like other Square Enix titles though, like Chrono Cross and the Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo
Gears of War
GTA
Pokemon (nowadays)
Rock Band--- anything from those guys
final fantasy
anything from Apple.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2009)

gears of war, god of war, guitar hero&rock band, phoenix wright,.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> halo is prety over rated.... some people played it for a long time then figured out it was gay...I thought it was gay the first time I played it


There were about 50 used copies of Halo 3 about a month or two after it's release at one of the EB Games stores where I live, the fad didn't last long thats for sure.


----------



## kingkris (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo 3 has sold 8.1 million copies and was the best-selling video game of 2007 in the U.S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    i dont like castlevania never heard of it until i came here


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 31, 2009)

kingkris said:
			
		

> best-selling video game of 2007


dude that was 2007 when most of my freinds thought it was cool.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 31, 2009)

one game that sticks out more than anything.
Final Fantasy VII.

Kingdom Hearts series is also overrated.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 31, 2009)

kingkris said:
			
		

> Halo 3 has sold 8.1 million copies and was the best-selling video game of 2007 in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Doesn't mean it's not shit, just proves that it's overrated and overyhyped. The fact that it had such a shitty turn over rate proves my point that it's garbage.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 31, 2009)

don't bash on the classic Chrono trigger, it was one of the best game released for its time and I still really love it...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2009)

kingkris said:
			
		

> Halo 3 has sold 8.1 million copies and was the best-selling video game of 2007 in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because the US is everything? Newb.

IMO the most over-rated games are Halo, God of War (pressing buttons, not fun at all, except in Patapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), right about everything that says Microsoft or Sony.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm well I like the Megaman Battle Network series, and the star force series wasn't half bad. (pity it's over) And I hear the =y may be remaking the first series on the GBA for the DS. I don't understand why everyone is Pissing on pokemon the first games entertained me immensly when I was a kid, and I do consider G/S/C the best pokemon games ever, and it is about time they made remakes of those great versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gears of War 1&2 was great to me!

Halo sucks COD is better
TWEWY its very unique I'll give it that but Knights in the Nightmare was better and with Golden Sun DS on the horizon things might be looking up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have never played the original FFVII so I can't dole out Justice I like the movie it was epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C.O.R.E. is way too hyped even though it hasn't come out yet.
I HATE the Conduit it's online was the appeal, but after playing it, it ain't worth shit to me and I'll be selling it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the peanut gallery is over and out


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts series is also overrated.



I absolutely hate you. Square Enix hater.

I would say, a lot. But especially Defense of the Ancients and an annoying game called Special Force.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Aug 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just a little side note to this that i thought about. Most of us grew up with red/blue, and though nintendo may be milking the god out of pokemon, all the little people who are our age when we were little and had red/blue probably like the 3rd n 4th gens a lot just because its whats more available to them


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 1, 2009)

.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 1, 2009)

kingkris said:
			
		

> Halo 3 has sold 8.1 million copies and was the best-selling video game of 2007 in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the Philippines for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have I mentioned I hate Megaman, FFVII and TWEWY?


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Maple Story
Defense of the Ancients
And whatnot asia soft games. Most other Singapore "gamers" have bad taste. Asiasoft games? PSP >>>>.....>>>> DS? Enough proof.

And of course TWEWY. Could never understand the innovation of it.


----------



## xoinx (Aug 1, 2009)

i would say that most square enix games are overhyped and overrated by fans, but not so much overrated by critics however. blame the all those stupid fanboys > however, you have to give it to the game developers at square (not so much enix in my opinion), they have been coming up with some of the most redefining innovations for RPGs over the past 2 decades... active battles, all the character customizing systems and what not.

ff7 was revolutionary for its time... maybe not the kind of "this-deserves-20-out-of-a-possible-10" that fans would claim, but its gets at least a 9/10 from me!


----------



## CyberFish (Aug 1, 2009)

I could never get into a Final Fantasy game. Too much BS IMO. Although on the other hand, I played Chrono Trigger in 1995 and thought it to be one of a kind both story wise and game play. It still ranks top 5 personal favorites to this day. 

Gayblo (halo) obviously is grossly over rated. Its not even funny anymore how over rated it is. My local car board has a video game section and they have a thread dedicated to it. They get all pumped to play. Pump themselves up for 3 days straight. Play for 2 hours, dont touch it again for 3 months. It is some crazy cycle they go through. 

I wouldnt say GTA is over rated, but it is what it is. Killing, stealing, robbing, having sex with hookers, yada yada yada. Same thing, new "story". 

Saying Metriod is over rated is like saying bacon isnt a good breakfast food IMO.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 1, 2009)

Madworld, very repetitive after one level and not "hardcore" at all. a score based deathmatch? what about that makes sense?

Though i disagree with you on Super Metroid ill fight to the death for your right to say it. I feel it was the definitive 2d metroid and as Law said there are better done hacks for it too.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2009)

N+, halo, new pokeman games




I don't think FFVII is too overrated, it is a bit special. same for WEWY.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 1, 2009)

For all you guys that are standing up for games that some people think are overated, its only an opinion and you all look like fanboyz.

EDIT: Sephi, i though halo was like god to you, cause i remember you flaming me on irc for thinking it was overated.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 1, 2009)

Mad World
Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## linkenski (Aug 1, 2009)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> I could never get into a Final Fantasy game. Too much BS IMO. Although on the other hand, I played Chrono Trigger in 1995 and thought it to be one of a kind both story wise and game play. It still ranks top 5 personal favorites to this day.
> 
> Gayblo (halo) obviously is grossly over rated. Its not even funny anymore how over rated it is. My local car board has a video game section and they have a thread dedicated to it. They get all pumped to play. Pump themselves up for 3 days straight. Play for 2 hours, dont touch it again for 3 months. It is some crazy cycle they go through.
> 
> ...


GTA IV is definately overrated! I was so bored halfway through because the missions were boring, and i had tried so many things in the city. not a bad game. Just not a 10/10 in my eyes.

Halo isn't overrated. Well maybe the first was. Okay it was released YEARS ago... But Halo 3 is so damn fun. I don't get that people can play it for 3 days straight though. I love playing it every once in a while with my friends, and the Campaign is so awesome (short though...)

WoW is overrated! I don't get what's so damn good about it. I can only play it a month, and then i unsubscribe. That game has stolen so many hours of my life, and everytime i play it, i feel i should be doing something else.
What really bugs me about it is how simple the main gameplay aspects are. Combat is so damn boring, and the enviroments are way too repetitive!


----------



## CyberFish (Aug 1, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> For all you guys that are standing up for games that some people think are overated, its only an opinion and you all look like fanboyz.
> 
> EDIT: Sephi, i though halo was like god to you, cause i remember you flaming me on irc for thinking it was overated.



If anyone says anything, they are labeled fanboys. Welcome to the internet.


----------



## CyberFish (Aug 1, 2009)

linkenski said:
			
		

> CyberFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will agree. Its not a bad game. Some of the missions are crazy and very annoying especially when a random car or person takes you out or pushes you into a cop. That got old real quick. It was decent, but definatly not GOTY like many publications gave it. MGS4 was way better IMO and it only got 2 GOTY nods.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 1, 2009)

Gaylo (Halo)
COD4
GTA 2, 3 and 4
Guitar Hero
Almost everything from Apple
Final Fantasy
Moon (that ds fps on the moon)
Runescape
Maple Story
Wii
MGS
WoW
Rock Band

A better question would be: 'What is *not* overrated?'.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

There's a difference between something that people overrate but are actually bad, and the ones that people await for and hype for an stuff, and actually turn out to be good. I mean, imagine what everyone would say if someone say Scribblenauts is overrated just because people are hyping. As you can see, big difference.

FF's are extremely good.
Rock Band and GH are very good.
WoW is worth it.
GTA is... well, I'll almost agree with you since I hate the series.
Why the hell is the Wii there?
Runescape is utter crap.
The apple objects are reliable, hi-tech and awesome.
Moon is dependent on your type. And it's not really that popular.
Call of Duty is okay.
HALO is actually good, except not as good as what people expected.
MGS is pretty good.
Maple Story is, lousy. (I assume it's the annoying PC game)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 1, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> There's a difference between something that people overrate but are actually bad, and the ones that people await for and hype for an stuff, and actually turn out to be good. I mean, imagine what everyone would say if someone say Scribblenauts is overrated just because people are hyping. As you can see, big difference.
> 
> FF's are extremely good.
> Rock Band and GH are very good.
> ...


Dude those are only opinions, some people thing runescape is good and others thing rockband and gh suck.  Your opinion doesnt represent the opinions of everyone.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

Never said that, those are my opinions and not everyone else's. I never said everyone should agree with me.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 1, 2009)

TWEWY


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

You should put up your anti-flame shields since a lot will flame you and your'e lucky I'm not going to flame you since I am in a really good mood because of a certain unreleased homebrew I just found out about.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 1, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> halo is prety over rated.... some people played it for a long time then figured out it was gay...I thought it was gay the first time I played it


I remember playing the original at my neighbours house, thought it was ok but the controls were shit, since I was so used to PC shooters and had never really played any shooters on the GC since there weren't many at all around that time. Then I played the second one, looked almost exactly the same and was still just an ok game, never touched Halo 3 and never will because I know for a fact that it will be like the previous two, only being ok games at best. Halo does nothing special, it just does everything on an ok level, it's like World of WarCraft which has good PvE and good PvP but it doesn't excel in either, I always thought WoW was overrated and I did play it for about a year and a half then got bored of it because after having blasted through to 70 and getting into a top end raiding guild before the latest expansion which gave me time to do all the difficult content, I realised how much they bastardized it with the Wrath of the Lich King expansion because it is so fricking easy.


----------



## Alato (Aug 1, 2009)

Let's see..

Kingdom Hearts - Love the game, but the series is overrated. In my opinion, the story isn't great, very generic in all. All the dialogue, too. It's fun. I just don't think the series deserves as much credit as it's been getting.

TWEWY - Couldn't bring myself to enjoy that game at all. I tried numerous times.

N - Nothing really to say about it. It's fun, but, that's about it.

Lots of others, but I'll keep it at that.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 1, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> There's a difference between something that people overrate but are actually bad, and the ones that people await for and hype for an stuff, and actually turn out to be good. I mean, imagine what everyone would say if someone say Scribblenauts is overrated just because people are hyping. As you can see, big difference.
> 
> FF's are extremely good.
> Rock Band and GH are very good.
> ...


This. Assuming that was an opinion, you're right. 

Just like some guy said
"Do I like WoW?, no"
"Is WoW a good game? yes"

@the guy saying something about metroid: Thinking Metroid is the best and people should think like you is like saying you like p3|)() and and everyone should like it too. gross


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 1) Chrono Trigger: I've been playing it recently and I just find it to be boring and the combat to be unorganized and sloppy
> Well, then maybe you prefer the games where every few steps...BATTLE, and can't run away, and then your party gets killed.
> Seriously, innovativity is what makes games good, learn to appreciate properly.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was good to play through once, but all the weaboos (the retarded kind) realised that it was to do with Japan, and the rest is history

Now, I really wanna add any Mario game to this list,
cause sure, there were 3 decent games (Super Mario Bros., Super Mario World, and another I can't recall the name of)
but the others are really retardedly easy, boring, repetitive and require no skill to complete.
Oh, and Nintendo (being the fat cash cow they have turned into) will forever release more shit like Mario Kart 9001, Super Mario Gardening etc...

*EDIT:* OH SHI-- Flamebait troll caught me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

Not gonna quote because it would be too long:

Erm, outside of the GBA titles and Prime, there is Metroid II, the original, and Super Metroid. I mentioned Super Metroid, so you're basically saying that anybody who doesn't like the original or Metroid II isn't a "true gamer". Call me new age but wandering around a planet shooting randomly with no clue what to do until you stumble upon something isn't fun. Seriously, what are you talking about? 

Once Megaman went into this anime crap I abandoned it. Megaman X and ZX are nothing like the original 8-bit versions. Hell they don't even have Megaman, they just use his name and add some stupid ass overly anime'd robot guy.

Chrono Trigger is either you love it to death or you don't like it. We could argue 'til high heavens and we would still be on the same sides. I'm actually not a fan of random battle RPG's like Final Fantasy (although Golden Sun was a good random battle RPG) and perfer RPG's like Mother and Pokemon, both of which don't have quote-on-quote "random battles". Pokemon has "random battles", but know where they'll occur and don't pop out at any given time, not to mention that any Pokemon that doesn't move at the speed of continental drift can outrun most Pokemon at a decent level. Mother always shows the monsters on the map so you can dodge them.

You're TWEWY note was spot on. Make any RPG located in Tokyo with anime characters and the anime fanboys will go insane. Although SMT: DS was a decent anime-in-Tokyo game.

As per Mario, New Super Mario Bros. DEFINATELY dumbed it down. I mean it was fun, but any Mario fan can find it incredibly easy. I wasn't a big fan of SM64, but I found SMG to be decent fun. The last title you're thinking of is probably Yoshi's Island, maybe? Some of the Mario spin-offs were decent, like SMRPG (any RPG fan has to agree), Mario Kart, and some of the earlier Mario Parties.


----------



## xist (Aug 1, 2009)

Phoenix Wright.... _Booooorrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg_! Press the same sequence of buttons over and over whilst reading a dull story!


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 1, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 is probably the most overrated title to date.


----------



## Four_X (Aug 1, 2009)

I know this is wrong because it’s an old game but if you’re like me and can remember
Back to the early 90s in my opinion probably the worst and overrated game EVER is Pit Fighter
WOW that game was dog pooo.


----------



## CyberFish (Aug 2, 2009)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> @the guy saying something about metroid: Thinking Metroid is the best and people should think like you is like saying you like p3|)() and and everyone should like it too. gross



I never said Metroid was teh best and people should like it. However, calling it over rated when it was one of the first games that had players back tracking, multiple endings, and collecting items (back in 1986 mind you) is pretty shallow IMO.

I call halo over rated cause I really do think it is. It was nothing new at all. The game was already around before it even came out. It was called Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to a new genre in gaming.

All games are pretty much the same, they just add different smaller things that distinguish them, such as having a defining character, like a great characters, or a complex battle system.

The only genre that can really be eclectic is the puzzle genre. You can compare the bulk of puzzle games, and there is variety. But if you compare all puzzle games to all first-person shooters, and you'd find that  the FPS genre has more in common within its own genre than the puzzle genre. 

The puzzle game genre is so much more broad and has so much more variety than all other genres of games, but that's how I look at it.

Feel free to challenge my opinion.


----------



## Law (Aug 2, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm looking forward to a new genre in gaming.
> 
> All games are pretty much the same, they just add different smaller things that distinguish them, such as having a defining character, like a great characters, or a complex battle system.
> 
> ...



Puzzle games steal certain things from each other to change slightly, adapt, or evolve.

Bad FPS games steal everything from good FPS games, bad FPS games get overrated, good FPS games steal from the bad overrated FPS games in order to try and get as big a fanbase as the overrated FPS. FPS games don't change, adapt, or evolve.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 2, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then tell me this.

What do you look for in an FPS game, an action adventure game or RPG? Cause that's all I ever really see today.

Compare Luigi's Mansion and Super Mario Sunshine, Jak and Daxter and Rachet and Clank and all other action adventure games.
Now tell me what you look for in an action/adventure game and/or an FPS, and DON'T say challenge, cause those genres can't be challenging in any real sense of the word. Only thing that may change is how much longer it will take to kill an enemy and how many enemies there are.

If you want something that's truly challenging, you can find it plenty in puzzle games, but tell me something else you would like to see in an FPS or action adventure.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Only thing that may change is how much longer it will take to kill an enemy and how many enemies there are.


that is only one of the things

increased damage from enemies 
limited ammo
limited or no power-ups
few selection of weapons
completely revamped game for challenge (like in zelda OoT master quest)
enemies are more aggressive
items cost more
new items may be accessed


----------



## nutella (Aug 2, 2009)

ill admit that chrono trigger is overrated but thats just because its what, a decade and a half old. at the time, the game was insane and even today stlil particularly unique and fun.

super metroid, imo, is the best metroid game of all. in fact, i still play it today, thankz to my new dingoo (seriously, i started playing it htis morning and i'm up to lower norfair)

halo is definitely overrated. multiplayer is the only facet of the game worth mentoining. to me, the weapons are uninspired and the controls are less than par. the unreal tournament series on the oter hand, that is an example of a game with one of THE BEST WEAOPNS in an fps.

of course, this is all opinion


----------



## Law (Aug 2, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was agreeing with you?

I don't really look for much in an FPS game, usually good weapons and hordes of enemies. You don't see that much these days, though. As for Action Adventure and RPGs, I usually just play what looks interesting.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 2, 2009)

FF games are good, but not to the level where they should be considered "incredible", or even "best rpgs", I've beaten FF4 for the ds, and honestly, I wasn't too impressed. The story was overrated for what it was, though I'm not saying it was bad. Seriously, I enjoyed it. The battle system, was pretty ordinary and very difficult. There was a good cast of characters, and not to mention, Cecil was a pretty good protagonist. The ending of the game felt a little weird for me, and the fact that almost EVERYONE was 



Spoiler



Being mind controlled


. I just didn't feel it's something a good story should. Using it once or twice would've been great. But it feels over used. The graphics felt a bit too chibi-ish for me to take it seriously, and seems like nobody except 



Spoiler



Tellah died. ;_;


. Another gripe with this game, was that it had far too much grinding. The battles were random encounters, and there were plenty of it. I normally enjoy grinding (I play Persona games), but even I have my limits.

Another overrated FF game, seems to me, is Crisis Core. The dialogue was awkward, plot really seems to be hilariously put together,  and sephiroth is absolutely fabulous. I really gotta hand it to them though. The gameplay was fun for a while, till it started feeling repetitive, graphics are top notch, and I liked the music. Too bad the terrible storytelling ruined the experienced. Zack and Angeal deserved a better story than this.

As for other FF games I played but never beaten Cough* 3,6, 10, 12 *cough, they seem promising as of now.


----------



## Law (Aug 2, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> *The graphics felt a bit too chibi-ish* for me to take it seriously, and seems like nobody except
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was probably the only problem I really had with the DS version.

Also



Spoiler



He didn't come back at the end flying on the airships with the rest of them? I could have sworn he did in the Super Nintendo version... then again maybe I'm remembering wrong.



Ignore that, guess I was mistaken.


----------



## CyberFish (Aug 2, 2009)

Another thing too, who here has actually played the game they are saying is over rated?? Also, WHEN is an important question too. As stated Chrono Trigger is 14 years old. If you played it for the first time on the DS, then yeah, you could say it is over rated. However, a few things were added to it since it was released in 95. Also, some of the sounds were altered. I personally like the sounds from the SNES better. Probably cause thats when I played it.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Aug 2, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Call of Duty 4 is probably the most overrated title to date.


..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......you guys do know overrated isn't your own opinion??? Antoligy probably had the best list.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 2, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the truth absolutely hurts, but sometimes it's best to accept it.
I'll admit I really tried hard to like the KH games, but I found them (1 & 2) to have quite shallow gameplay, actually, usually spending most of my time pressing the square button repeatedly and suffering through the "Gummi Ship" portions. 
The original characters and plot were both really uninteresting. Lame dialogue, lame direction. And to explain my dislike of Nomura, it's because of his increasingly worsening character designs. Ever since the first Kingdom Hearts, his new "art style" has only gotten more uncreative.

And I'm not a Square Enix hater, in fact, I enjoyed Final Fantasy VII thoroughly and have beaten it more than a few times, and XII is one of my favorite RPGs of all time.
But there's no doubt it's overrated. People call it the greatest RPG of all time (maybe because it was the *first* 3D FF?), while IX, X, and VI were all superior.


----------



## Santee (Aug 2, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Call of Duty 4 is probably the most overrated title to date.


Agreed also the Wii I have one haven't touched it a while, any game that pretty much has to do with instruments, Marvel vs Capcom 2, GTA, Ipods and Harry Potter.


----------



## imz (Aug 2, 2009)

The World Ends With You


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 3, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, couldn't tell whether you were agreeing with me or not


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Aug 3, 2009)

heres my list 
Gaylo (halo)
sonic
pokemon
and super smash bros brawl
they ruined brawl. I dono though a lot of people like brawl. you just cant concentrate with all the items and stuff falling from the sky.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I dono though a lot of people like brawl. you just cant concentrate with all the items and stuff falling from the sky.


If you can't concentrate just because there are items, I feel sorry for you, because if that's the case, you're missing out on a lot of other fantastic games that happen to be more distractive. Of course, you can always turn off items.

I don't wanna spark a flame war or anything, but honestly, Brawl is twice the game Melee was.


----------



## personager (Aug 4, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl is defenitley over-rated. It just never really appealed to me like the other two did. The World Ends with You is also over-rated, I just never understood why people think the game's so good.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Aug 4, 2009)

TWEWY isnt over rated.
Little Kings Story is.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 4, 2009)

TWEWY was overall for me a great game, but for my friend he skipped all the story he could, and hated neku because of that then he quit early.


Spoiler



there were 21 days not 7.




Overrated

Halo
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (not bad, but waaaaaaay to overrated)
pokemon (stop making 2 of each, then a kinda better 3rd!!!)
Halo 2
3D FF games (wth!!!crappy 3D graphics don't help!!)
Halo 3(not that great. Don't understand why everyone likes it)


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Aug 4, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well not exactly just because of items. there was too many items at one time in brawl. melee had it about right on how many items you should have.  I don't find anything wrong with games that really make your reflexis go to there fullest...but brawl it's like who ever get's the most items wins! maybe I'd like it if I put the item filters on....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brawl definately dumbed it down, let's start with that. It's not a bad game by any means, but they added way too many "easy buttons" in the game, like some Final Smashes, items, and cheapo characters (Meta Knight, anyone?). True SSB fans are drawn to the original or Melee. Brawl is definately toned down significantly.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

No one made Brawl easier. Even if Brawl did seem easier, there are still gonna be people that are better than you, so it shouldn't matter whether they made it easier. And plus with the amount of customizability in the game, it doesn't matter whether you thought the game was easy, you could've turned off the smash ball. But if you chose not to, that was your problem.

What really disappointed me was the addition of demos of the classic games. I found all that entirely pointless. There's a lot of other pointless things the threw in that I forgot about

Other than the stupid classic games, I liked the bonuses which they removed. Still a great game though.

Also, is it just me, or did I get bored of Brawl way quicker than I did of Melee?


----------



## Jaems (Aug 4, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Also, is it just me, or did I get bored of Brawl way quicker than I did of Melee?


Maybe because you were already playing Brawl for seven years before it came out?

O SNAP!


----------



## War (Aug 5, 2009)

No More Heroes. So goddamn over-rated.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 5, 2009)

elf bowling

it deserves a 0/100


----------



## asdf (Aug 5, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. I just don't see what's so good about it. I loved the first two, but this one I just don't get why people like. *flame shield up*



			
				Cablephish said:
			
		

> Also, is it just me, or did I get bored of Brawl way quicker than I did of Melee?


Melee was a huge improvement from the original, adding a huge roster of characters, giving a huge amount of stages, and a great extra system.

Brawl, well, all that Brawl was really was a slowed down, re textured, repackaged version of Melee. Brawl is like the Chinese knock-offs you find online. Like the original (the original being Melee in this example), but no where near as good. The only real improvements I see in Brawl are the music and the story. They got rid of characters, adding a character from a game no where but Japan is ever going to get, and it didn't feel as fun as Melee did the first time you picked it up.

Tl;dr: No, no you aren't.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 5, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. I just don't see what's so good about it. I loved the first two, but this one I just don't get why people like. *flame shield up*



Then what do you don't like about it? Surprised I'm not flaming you.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> No one made Brawl easier. Even if Brawl did seem easier, there are still gonna be people that are better than you, so it shouldn't matter whether they made it easier. And plus with the amount of customizability in the game, it doesn't matter whether you thought the game was easy, you could've turned off the smash ball. But if you chose not to, that was your problem.
> 
> What really disappointed me was the addition of demos of the classic games. I found all that entirely pointless. There's a lot of other pointless things the threw in that I forgot about
> 
> ...


It's not just you. I got bored after beating SSE in like, 3 days.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 5, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright.... _Booooorrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg_! Press the same sequence of buttons over and over whilst reading a dull story!


+1

And I like reading, but that's just such a lame, boring story...


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 5, 2009)

I've really tried to ignore this thread untill now but I just can't do it.
Nearly every goddamn person who posted so far cannot understand that people have different tastes than them.

The mindless masses may be stupid but they're still entitled to their own tastes. All this talk about whats overrated is simply butthurt because your own favourite game isn't getting the attention an inferiour game (in your opinion) is.

This shit is worse than /v/ and I don't know how this thread has gone on for so long.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2009)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> Another thing too, who here has actually played the game they are saying is over rated?? Also, WHEN is an important question too. As stated Chrono Trigger is 14 years old. If you played it for the first time on the DS, then yeah, you could say it is over rated. However, a few things were added to it since it was released in 95. Also, some of the sounds were altered. I personally like the sounds from the SNES better. Probably cause thats when I played it.


I never played Chrono Trigger until the DS version came out and enjoyed it a lot, I completely understand why it is rated so highly, it's a great RPG although a bit complicated.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2009)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW was a good game, until the Activision merger shit happened, then Lich King got bastardized to fuck so now it's a casual kiddies wet dream to play end game raid content and have the serious and knowledgable players carrying them through the content, then the kiddies can go around bragging that they earned their top end loot in raids when they sucked. As an ex-WoW player, I say it with complete seriousness that Activision totally ruined Blizzard's gaming approach by making WoW casual garbage, I fear StarCraft 2 and Diablo 3 will be crap too.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 5, 2009)

.


----------



## MadClaw (Aug 5, 2009)

TWEWY It sucks badly imo


----------



## Cermage (Aug 6, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> This shit is worse than /v/ and I don't know how this thread has gone on for so long.




younger userbase i guess. though i wouldnt put it past them to have quite a few younger people there. i find this thread funny though. too many people thinking a game being overrated is fact, not opinion


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 8, 2009)

HALO - its not actually that good!


----------

